# Lovely CL site open all year Pembrokeshire



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, I've just added this to the database of caravan sites, it's a lovely CL site with 6 hard standings, easy access, a toilet and shower and at the price of £12 per night all year round based on two adults, two dogs, electric, awning and use of facilities so great value for money.

In an ideal location for touring Pembrokeshire, with a theme park Oakwood, within a mile and an indoor pool called Blue Lagoon within half a mile (it is styled on the centerparcs ideas). They also have a luxury B&B onsite so if you want to take additional members of the family then they can accomodate them.

Also in a good location if you are enroute to Ireland as is 12 miles from Pembroke and about 14 from Pembroke Dock and not far from the main road. Friendly, helpful owners who used to own a much larger site.

They get booked up during peak season due to its location but we were there last week and we had the place to ourselves, woke up one morning to find young pheasants grazing outside our MH. Plenty of wildlife in nearby field and in the lovely pond they have built.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4193


----------

